# Help please layout drama



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi new to the forum, I have a 9x5 foot base previous had a model layout on...

Looking to build a split level board either with a small helix, or a induced loop to gain the required height ....enclosed is my board , guys what do you suggest? Use it? Or rebuild, I can build a L shape in my garage?????? I know it's a lot to ask in a small area,

I'm modelling in ho Canadian / American ....

Just done the rockyrail from Banff - kamloops - vancouver.... Also the white line / Yukon over the summer on holiday. it has inspired me to start a project .....
Regards Alan (hope my pics up loaded lol)


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

A helix will take up half of the size of what you have now. If you can build something bigger in the garage then I would do that. Don't give up on the 9x5 though. It is a good start to a starter layout that you can use to better your skills as you finish it. How much room do you have for a L shaped layout? Point to point layouts are interesting to run if that is what your thinking.


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Thks for replying I'm now extending in the garage,L shaped hopefully inc a double helix to a lower section..wish me luck


----------



## TA462 (Oct 17, 2014)

OK, good luck.


----------

